
What Happens When You Re-Upload a YouTube Video 1000 Times - smusamashah
https://youtu.be/JR4KHfqw-oE
======
smusamashah
Here is the video after 1000 uploads
[https://youtu.be/mfNM8C-dZ9I](https://youtu.be/mfNM8C-dZ9I)

It lost audio because it was shifting forward around a second with every
download.

